

U.S. Relaxes Limits on Use of Data in Terror Analysis  - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/23/us/politics/us-moves-to-relax-some-restrictions-for-counterterrorism-analysis.html?_r=1&hp

======
Drbble
Headline is a bit euphemistic in how it describes a civil rights trampling
police state power grab:

> The guidelines will lengthen to five years - from 180 days - the amount of
> time the center can retain private information about Americans when there is
> no suspicion that they are tied to terrorism, intelligence officials said.

